# From Sea to turd 3/23/15



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

3/23/15 Pcola Beach 7am until 10am, then 1500 to 1700. North wind, knee high surf. Fleas were very hard to find, not because they're not there, but because there was a four foot shore break. Reminded me of Sandy's Beach on Oahu.

After 20 minutes of frustration and only a few fleas to show I rummaged through the tackle box because I used to have some fish strips. By pure luck I found about a dime sized piece in the bottom. Put it on a #2 circle hook and cast it in the cut.

Managed a nice 20" drum on that piece of fish strip! Nothing touched the fleas, and another day with no Pomp's, but still a delicious dinner none the less! 

Didn't catch anything on the evening trip. Headed back out now. Tight lines y'all.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Given the thread title, I was a little worried about the pictures.


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

daylate said:


> given the thread title, i was a little worried about the pictures.


lol!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Time to eat.
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------

